
IGuardian – The Home Internet Security System by Itus Networks – Kickstarter - megahz
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/itus/iguardian-the-home-internet-security-system
======
jbreitwieser
Thanks for posting this here. Let us know if you have any questions/comments.
we think it's a step in the right direction and an interesting solution for
consumers. But also for hackers thanks to the specs and the price.

jock [at] itusnetworks.com

